
Third World Quarterly Publishes “The Case for Colonialism” Leading to Censorship - kushti
https://legalinsurrection.com/2017/09/third-world-quarterly-publishes-the-case-for-colonialism-leading-to-censorship-demands/amp/
======
dEnigma
_" This is an issue of student safety and having people at the institution who
hold views like this does not create a safe campus for everyone."

"This is especially appalling when the author elsewhere in the article takes
the words of multiple decolonial scholars of colour out of context in order to
justify his violence against their respective communities and cultures."_

I haven't read the whole viewpoint article yet, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't
call for violence or threatens campus safety.

------
dEnigma
Website doesn't load on my end, unless I remove the "/amp/" from the URL

edit: Seems to be a problem with my adblocker (uBlock)

